# Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?



## Profitroll (10. Dezember 2017)

*Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Wenn Staatsführer Kim Jong-Un seine Raketen startet, freuen sich nicht alle - besonders die USA scheinen damit ihre Probleme zu haben. Daß die Reaktion auf Flüge mit atomwaffenfähigen  B-52 oder B-1 Bombern an der Grenze die Entwicklung von Atomwaffen ist, soll hier jedoch nicht Thema sein. Doch was haben die gefürchteten Raketen mit dem Bitcoin zu schaffen? Größter Nutznießer der angespannten Lage auf der koreanischen Halbinsel und damit der Raketentests der DVRK scheint der Bitcoin zu sein. Immerhin vereint der Bitcoin jüngsten Schätzungen zufolge  21 % sämtlicher Transaktionen in der Republik Korea - und das soll folgende Gründe haben:



			
				BITCOIN KRYPTO schrieb:
			
		

> _Erstens aufgrund der angespannten Situation mit Nordkorea. Anhand ihres Nachbarn haben die Südkoreaner eine ganz klare Vorstellung davon, welche Auswirkungen ein totalitäres Regime auf den Wohlstand seiner Bevölkerung hat.
> _
> _Zweitens ist der Glaube der Südkoreaner auch in ihr eigenes System aktuell auf einem Allzeittief: Die ehemalige Präsidentin Park Geun-Hye wurde aus ihrem Amt verdrängt ist und Samsung-CEO Lee Jae Yong wurde wegen Korruptionsvorwürfen verhaftet._
> 
> _Und drittens verlangt der Handel mit Bitcoins einen gewissen Appetit nach Risiko, der in Südkorea besonders stark ausgeprägt ist._



Manche sehen in dem Höhenflug einen Vorboten des Crashs. Dieser wäre in Stein gemeißelt, sollte der Fall eintreten und die USA die koreanische Halbinsel in ein Schlachtfeld verwandeln.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zit3mooFlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nordkorea – wesentlicher Faktor fur Bitcoin-Rally – BITCOIN • KRYPTO


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Profitroll schrieb:


> Manche sehen in dem Höhenflug einen Vorboten des Crashs. Dieser wäre in Stein gemeißelt, sollte der Fall eintreten und die USA die koreanische Halbinsel in ein Schlachtfeld verwandeln.



In in Korea der Atomkrieg ausbricht, wäre der Bitcoinkurs wohl unser kleinstes Problem. Durch den EMP wird wohl überhaupt kein Rechner mehr laufen, so dass das gesamte Finanzsystem zusammenbricht. Da bleiben dann nur Edelmetalle und Naturalien/Lebensmittel zum tauschen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Der Bicoin hat in der Sache auch in anderer Hinsicht eine große Bedeutung: Nordkorea nutzt angeblich in großem Umfang Bitcoin im Außenhandel um Geld zu waschen, devisen zu beschaffen und Sanktionen zu umgehen. Das Regime steckt wohl auch hinter dem einen oder anderen Erpressungstrojaner von dem man sich via Bitcoin freikaufen musste. Es ist anzunehmen das die Nordkoreaner aus diesen Aktivitäten, möglicherweise aber auch zusätzlich gezielter Anlage, über relativ große Bitcoinreserven verfügen und daher von den Kurssteigerungen erheblich profitiert haben, möglicherweise in einem volkswirtschaftlich durchaus nicht unbedeutenden Maßstab.



DKK007 schrieb:


> In in Korea der Atomkrieg ausbricht, wäre der Bitcoinkurs wohl unser kleinstes Problem. Durch den EMP wird wohl überhaupt kein Rechner mehr laufen, so dass das gesamte Finanzsystem zusammenbricht. Da bleiben dann nur Edelmetalle und Naturalien/Lebensmittel zum tauschen.



So tragisch wie die viele Leute glauben sind EMPs auch wieder nicht. Moderne PCs sollten ihnen gegenüber relativ robust sein, alleine weil die Gehäuse aus EMV-Gründen meist recht gut geschirmt sind. Anfällig (weil nicht abschirmbar) sind vor allem Funkgeräte jeder Art. PCs (und Notebooks) betrifft das nur so weit als das die W-LAN Chips gegrillt werden könnten, das restliche Gerät sollte das aber in der Regel überleben. Auch bei Handys wäre in der Regel wohl nur W-LAN/Bluetooth und das Mobilfunkmodul kaputt. Betroffen sein könnten auch Mobilfunk-Sendestationen sowie Radios und TV-Geräte. Größere Rundfunksendestationen sollten dank zahlreicher Schutzmaßnahmen robuster sein und sind meist redundant ausgelegt. Wenn man also einen Radio hat der überlebt kann man nach einem (N-)EMP wahrscheinlich noch was empfangen.

Durch EMPs gefährdet sind potenziell auch lange überirdische elektrische Leitungen jeder Art, sowohl Strom- als auch Telefonleitungen als auch insbesondere Geräte die am Ende dieser Leitungen hängen insbesondere wenn geeignete Schutzfunktionen fehlen. Periphere Teile des Telefonnetzes könnten so zerstört werden was immerhin den FTTH-Ausbau ankurbeln könnte. Endgeräte in Haushalten sind vor allem dann gefährdet wenn die Haushalte über Freileitungen an das Stromnetz angebunden sind. Blitzschutzeinrichtungen helfen hier unter Umständen. Wenn dann werden am ehesten die Netzteile kaputt.

Die Datenträger auf denen individuelle Bicoinvermögen vorrätig gehalten werden sollten jedenfalls sehr resistent sein, egal ob SSDs oder HDDs. Selbst wenn die PCs zwischenzeitlich vom Netz getrennt sind bedeuten ein paar EMPs keine Bitcoinapokalypse.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Wenn ein Atomkrieg ausbricht, ist EMP und die Gefahr, dass irgendwelche Geräte oder WLAN Verbindungen nicht mehr funktionieren, unser geringstes Problem. 

Ein Atomkrieg, selbst wenn er 10.000e von km von uns entfernt stattfinden sollte, würde unser Leben umkrempeln. Wir hätten dann ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ein Atomkrieg ausbricht, ist EMP und die Gefahr, dass irgendwelche Geräte oder WLAN Verbindungen nicht mehr funktionieren, unser geringstes Problem.  Ein Atomkrieg, selbst wenn er 10.000e von km von uns entfernt stattfinden sollte, würde unser Leben umkrempeln. Wir hätten dann ganz andere Probleme.


Ebend. Die USA spotten darüber, dass die Nordkoreaner noch nicht mit ihren Sprengköpfen wieder in die Atmosphäre eindringen können. Müssen sie auch gar nicht, zündet man 100km oberhalb der Erdoberfläche ist jedes Gerät, jeder Chip, die komplette elektronische Infrastruktur, die gesamte industrielle Produktion, jedes Fahrzeug ausgefallen. Da geht gar nichts mehr und es gib keine Möglichkeiten, schnell zu reparieren. Womit denn.

Da ist es völlig egal, ob man Bitcoins, Aktien, ein Bankkonto oder Gold hat, nichts davon kann man essen.


----------



## ARCdefender (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Immer wieder erschreckend wie von einigen Leuten ein krieg mit Atomwaffen als nicht so schlimm angesehen wird. Leider sitzen solche Leute nicht selten in Führungspositionen und vertreten dort auch die Meinung sie könnten einen Atomaren Erstschlag ausführen und es würde ihnen selbst nicht viel passieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Überleben täte ja nur wie gewollt die Führungselite nur glauben die tatsächlich nach dem Atomkrieg ein unbeschwertes Leben zu führen? Die letzen Angriffe im II. WK sowie die beiden großen Reaktorkatastrophen haben doch gezeigt welche Folgen es hat. Man kann nur hoffen das hinter den Streithähnen ein mutiger General steht der in letzter Sekunde den Spinnern das Magazin seiner Waffe in den Pansen jagd. Was oder wen nützen die " stabilsten Währungen " wenn man das Leben eines Höhlenmenschen betreiben muss


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Ein "Atomkrieg" mit was soll der denn geführt werden? Mit Kims 5 Raketen? Daraus würde weder ein globaler EMP noch ein Nuklearer Winter folgen, dementsprechend für uns ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Die Gefahr ist, dass sich die USA nicht leisten kann, dass auch nur ein Atomsprengkopf irgendwo (Südkorea, Japan...) hochgeht. Und die Konsequenzen, die man dort aus dieser Erkenntnis zieht.


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist, dass sich die USA nicht leisten kann, dass auch nur ein Atomsprengkopf irgendwo (Südkorea, Japan...) hochgeht. Und die Konsequenzen, die man dort aus dieser Erkenntnis zieht.



Was für eine Konsequenz? Und was für angebliche Erkenntnisse sollte man daraus ziehen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Jede einzelne nur gezündete Rakete ist schon zu viel, egal in welchen Erdteil dieser Welt. Wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen was Gnom Kim wirklich alles im Arsenal hat oder der olle Trumpy nicht in aller Texasmanier wie ein Revolverheld reagiert.
Was ist mit Süd Korea, China, Japan und Russland usw. die Dunstkreis des Krisenherdes liegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein "Atomkrieg" mit was soll der denn geführt werden? Mit Kims 5 Raketen? Daraus würde weder ein globaler EMP noch ein Nuklearer Winter folgen, dementsprechend für uns ziemlich irrelevant.


Irrelevant?
Kann Sudkorea mit einer nordkoreanischen EMP-Bombe lahmgelegt werden? | Telepolis


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ebend. Die USA spotten darüber, dass die Nordkoreaner noch nicht mit ihren Sprengköpfen wieder in die Atmosphäre eindringen können. Müssen sie auch gar nicht, zündet man 100km oberhalb der Erdoberfläche ist jedes Gerät, jeder Chip, die komplette elektronische Infrastruktur, die gesamte industrielle Produktion, jedes Fahrzeug ausgefallen. Da geht gar nichts mehr und es gib keine Möglichkeiten, schnell zu reparieren. Womit denn.
> 
> Da ist es völlig egal, ob man Bitcoins, Aktien, ein Bankkonto oder Gold hat, nichts davon kann man essen.



Ein (N-)EMP kann, wie gesagt, nicht auf magische Weise jegliche Elektronik schrotten. Dieses moderne _Schauermärchen_ basiert wohl auf "Goldeneye" und ist ungefähr so richtig wie die Darstellung der Funktion eines Kernreaktors in "Stirb an einem anderen Tag"...

Auch sonst ist ein Atomkrieg nicht unbedingt weniger apokalyptisch als manche glauben wollen, die Schäden sind kalkulierbarer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein (N-)EMP kann, wie gesagt, nicht auf magische Weise jegliche Elektronik schrotten.


Je nach Entfernung zur Kernwaffe werden die induzierten Magnetfelder so groß, dass es jeden Chip zerlegt. Du kannst Magnetfelder nicht abschirmen. Eine Großstadt ist mit einer Bombe lahm zu legen. Hauptproblem ist der ausfallende Strom. Würde man z.B. fünf große Metropolen in den USA einem starkem EMP aussetzen, wäre ein landesweiter Stromausfall  über mehrere Tage bis Wochen unausweichlich. Die Folgen sind alles andere als zu unterschätzen. In den fünf Kerngebieten mit einem Radius von ca. 50km würde kaum noch ein Rechner funktionieren.

Aber wir entfernen uns vom spannenden Thema Bitcoin Kurs. Auch wenn im Titel "Kims Raketen" steht, ist es vermutlich als Metapher für das Böse zu verstehen, nicht als Diskussio um die Raketen.


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Irrelevant?
> Kann Sudkorea mit einer nordkoreanischen EMP-Bombe lahmgelegt werden? | Telepolis



Die meisten Kraftwerke, sowie Verteiler sind gegen EMP's ausreichend geschützt, dass ist nichts als Angstmacherei.



> Jede einzelne nur gezündete Rakete ist schon zu viel, egal in welchen Erdteil dieser Welt. Wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen was Gnom Kim wirklich alles im Arsenal hat oder der olle Trumpy nicht in aller Texasmanier wie ein Revolverheld reagiert.
> Was ist mit Süd Korea, China, Japan und Russland usw. die Dunstkreis des Krisenherdes liegen?



Zu viel für was? Raketen können sie so viele zünden wie sie wollen, es geht eher um den Atomsprengkopf  , was soll er denn haben, ein paar Nachbauten von alten sowjetischen Raketen und man weiß nicht mal ob er es überhaupt hinbekommen hat die Wasserstoffbomben klein genug für einen Einsatz als Sprengkopf auf einer Rakete zu bekommen. Seoul wird brennen, so viel ist sicher, aber, dass wird nichts dagegen sein, was mit Nordkorea danach passieren wird. Für uns jedoch wird es keine Auswirkungen haben und die Radioaktive Wolke wird auch oft überschätzt, durch Tschernobyl sind auch nicht Millionen umgekommen, eine extreme Radioaktive Verseuchung gäbe es sowieso nur, wenn man die Bombe direkt über dem Boden detonieren lassen würde, was normalerweise nicht geplant wird zu machen (außer um Bunker zu brechen) da es den Sprengradius extrem senkt.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was für eine Konsequenz? Und was für angebliche Erkenntnisse sollte man daraus ziehen?



Dass man das um JEDEN Preis verhindern muss. Und das kann - je nachdem wer das Sagen hat - richtig extreme Konsequenzen haben. Die wir sicher spüren werden, und zwar heftig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



> Raketen können sie so viele zünden wie sie wollen, es geht eher um den Atomsprengkopf  ,


Das es nicht um Polen - Böller geht ist doch klar und das Raketen mit strahlendem Inhalt gemeint hielt ich in dem Thema für selbstverständlich. Was ist mit den Spätfolgen und Tschernobyl hat ja gezeigt das ganze Gebiete für sehr lange Zeit zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen sind aber nicht jeder Staat ist so weitläufig und wer sagt einem das zb. China sich nicht auch in dem Fall auf einen Kampf einlässt und selbst die westlichen Anrainer unter Feuer nimmt. 
Nur weil hier vielleicht keine Strahlenwolke ankommt was man dann als Wunder ansehen könnte würden doch sämtliche Handelsabkommen ins Trudeln kommen, Embargos, Währungsverfall usw. selbst hier einiges aus dem Gleichgewicht werfen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die meisten Kraftwerke, sowie Verteiler sind gegen EMP's ausreichend geschützt, dass ist nichts als Angstmacherei.


_"__Vorsichtig formuliert der GAO-Bericht aber, dass weder das Energie-  noch das Heimatschutzministerium Maßnahmen eingeleitet haben, um  mögliche Risiken zu identifizieren, oder ein Risikomanagement  ausgearbeitet haben. Es fehlt offenbar auch an Forschung und der  Bewertung von Optionen, inklusive den Kosten für die Härtung der  elektrischen Netze gegen EMP. 
__Scott Aaronson sagte in der Anhörung allerdings auch, dass es eine  Menge von Bedrohungen für die Stromnetze gebe, die von Eichhörnchen bis  zu Staaten reichen. Bislang habe es mehr Blackouts wegen Eichhörnchen  gegeben als von Staaten. Das ist so lange beruhigend, bis der erste  Cyberwar mit einem EMP-Angriff geführt wurde. "_
Quelle: Schutz vor einem EMP-Angriff | heise online

Das sagt das Bundesamt für Bevölkerungsschutz und Katastrophenhilfe
_"...Es treten Felder von mehreren kV/m beziehungsweise A/m auf mit Impulsdauern von etwa 100 ms und einer Anstiegszeit im Nanosekundenbereich. Bei Explosionen in mittlerer Höhe ist er schwächer ausgeprägt.   Ohne Schutzmaßnahmen (sogenannte Härtung) von Bauteilen und Systemen, die meist eine Zerstörschwelle von Milliampere bzw.  wenigen Millivolt haben, führen die Größenordnungen von Kilovolt und  Kiloampere zur direkten Zerstörung der nicht gehärteten Systeme..."_
Quelle: Bundesamt fur Bevolkerungsschutz und Katastrophenhilfe  -  Elektromagnetische Wirkungen

Welche Bereiche unserer Infrastruktur sind denn geschützt und wenn ja bis zu welcher Belastung? Blitzeinschläge führen immer wieder zu Stromausfällen, trotz Sicherungsmaßnahmen. Schützen kann vor direktem E-Feld aber nicht vor dem sekundäre auftretenden magnetischen Feldern. 
...


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Nun hat der TO sein Ziel ja erreicht.


----------



## ARCdefender (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Vielleicht sollte ein Mod dieses Thema besser ins Politik Forum verschieben 
Interessant ist es allemal.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ein Mod dieses Thema besser ins Politik Forum verschieben
> Interessant ist es allemal.


Ich weiß nicht was an einem Atomkrieg "interessant" sein soll, außer den vielen unschuldigen Toten. 

Ohne die russischen Zarenreichsallüren eines ehemaligen KGB-Majors und den MIK in USA und Rußland hätten wir das Them schon vor 20 Jahren ad acta legen können.

 Der nordkoreanische Größenwahnsinnige könnte seine Sprengköpfe mit Maobibeln füllen und die Welt damit  zur Weltrevolution in die glorreiche kommunistische Phantasiewelt propagieren.

Lieber läßt er sein Volk hungern und frieren ... .


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was an einem Atomkrieg "interessant" sein soll



Es ging mir nicht um die Krieg, dazu habe ich schon genug gesagt und den finde ich ganz sicher nicht interessant.
Interessant finde ich nur die Sachen mit dem EMP, darum auch Politik Wissenschaft.
Aber dem Rest von deinem geschriebenem stimme ich zu 100% zu.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich nur die Sachen mit dem EMP,


Richtig EMP-fest waren nur Röhren.
Die Russen hatten noch bis in die 80er Jahre Funkgeräte auf Röhrenbasis (R 123), wie in meinem Dienstwagen.
Die haben über eine etwas erhöhte Anodenspannung nur gelächelt und die Leistung erhöht.

Genug Trollfutter.


----------



## Profitroll (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In in Korea der Atomkrieg ausbricht, wäre der Bitcoinkurs wohl unser kleinstes Problem. Durch den EMP wird wohl überhaupt kein Rechner mehr laufen, so dass das gesamte Finanzsystem zusammenbricht. Da bleiben dann nur Edelmetalle und Naturalien/Lebensmittel zum tauschen.


Immerhin scheinen die USA die Russen ins Boot geholt zu haben, um in den Dialog mit Pjöngjang zu treten.  Zuletzt hatte Nordkorea nämlich mit Atomkrieg gedroht, sollten die Amerikaner die Seeblockade aufrecht erhalten. Es wird Zeit für den Westen, insbesondere für die USA, die Realitäten auf der koreanischen Halbinsel anzuerkennen und ihren Sanktions- und Blockadekrieg, an dem wie immer hauptsächlich die Bevölkerung leidet, einzustellen.
Letztendlich ist es sehr bedenklich, wenn nur Atomwaffen die USA zur Diplomatie zwingen können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



> .. die Realitäten auf der koreanischen Halbinsel anzuerkennen und ihren  Sanktions- und Blockadekrieg, an dem wie immer hauptsächlich die  Bevölkerung leidet, einzustellen.


Ein geschwächter Nord Koreaner kämpft schlechter oder ist eher bereit ab einer bestimmten Grenze eine Revolution vom Zaun zu brechen um den Machthaber zu entsorgen.
Über Sanktionen kann man streiten aber die sind eher sinnvoller anstatt irgendwelcher Kriegsdrohungen mit Waffen die keiner Seite gut tun


----------



## Profitroll (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein geschwächter Nord Koreaner kämpft schlechter oder ist eher bereit ab einer bestimmten Grenze eine Revolution vom Zaun zu brechen um den Machthaber zu entsorgen.
> Über Sanktionen kann man streiten aber die sind eher sinnvoller anstatt irgendwelcher Kriegsdrohungen mit Waffen die keiner Seite gut tun


Der Machthaber ist nicht so allmächtig. Sehr mächtig im Land ist die Armee selbst. Eine Revolution ist ausgeschlossen. Die Sanktionen sind aggressive Mittel, um das Land in die Knie zu zwingen. Viel besser wäre der Dialog, um einen Konflikt oder gar nuklearen Konflikt zu verhindern. Wenn man wenigstens hilft, die Nahrungsmittelknappheit zu beseitigen, ist Nordkorea bereit, auf das Atomprogramm zu verzichten. Das Problem ist aber weniger der Atomkonflikt, sondern das Hegemoniegebaren der USA. Man will die Kontrolle an sich reißen, koste es was es wolle. Militärs in den USA haben bereits gewarnt, daß Nordkorea in einem Krieg nicht zu besiegen sei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Mal ein Tipp am Rande, Full Quotes direkt unter dem zitierten Beitrag mag die Rennleitung nicht und es wäre da besser sich es abzugewöhnen.
Du erzählst nix neues nur die mächtigste Armee ist so stark wie der einzelne Landser. Entweder ist man ausgemergelt oder man ist geneigt die dem Feinde geltende Patrone in die andere Richtung abzufeuern.
Warum sollte Kim Korea umdenken wenn die wie gewohnt alles bekommen was das Herz begehrt. Wäre das gleiche als wenn dein Kind dir vors Schienbein tritt und du es mit 5 Euro und ner Tafel Schokolade bestrafst


----------



## Profitroll (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Hier geht es nicht darum, daß "Kim Korea" kriegt, was er will, sondern darum, daß ein Konflikt in vernünftige Bahnen gelenkt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Ist aber schwierig da die beiden wichtigsten Anführer der streitenden Länder sich ja nicht auf Kompromisse einlassen, sei es durch den eigenen Dickkopf oder den Beratern


----------



## Profitroll (16. Dezember 2017)

Man hätte nie auf den Doter reinfallen dürfen. Hat er zu Wahlkampfzeiten noch den vernünftigen Rebellen gegen das Establishment vorgegaukelt und u.A. erklärt, er wäre bereit mit Kim Jong-un zu reden, sieht man davon nun nichts mehr. Trump hat sofort die Säbel rasseln lassen und klar gemacht, wo er steht. Daß das offener Betrug am Volke ist, haben die ach so kritischen Medien bisher nicht bemängelt. Auch nicht das ganze Säbelrasseln, wo er doch sonst keinen Atemzug machen kann, ohne daß dies absolut falsch war...
Jetzt hat die Welt eine Bande irrer Greise am Hals, die ihre Außenpolitik jeden Tag ändern und bei denen man nie weiß, woran man ist.

Ein bekannter Finanzgangster hat nun vor Investitionen in Bitcoin gewarnt. Schlimmer als alles, was er je gemacht habe, größter Beschiß aller Zeiten, so seine Worte.

Bitcoin-Handel mit ICOs: Wolf of Wall Street bezeichnet es als "grossten Beschiss aller Zeiten" | STERN.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Das hat fast alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, welches so oder so recht fragwürdig aufgestellt  ist, und dient nur zur Aufrechterhaltung der abwegigen "Diskussion".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Vielleicht sind die Machtspielchen der Beiden ganz einfach nur die möglichen Zinsen der der mehr oder heimlich gebunkerten virt. Dinare. Mal so am Rande erwähnt nach all den Seiten des unerwähnten Schlagwortes


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Klar, springt mal alle auf den Zug,

den Reibach haben schon längst andere gemacht. 

Wer jetzt noch einsteigt, kann mir sein Geld auch mir anvertrauen.


----------



## Profitroll (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Die aktuelle Schwäche des Bitcoin könnte auf Restriktionen der südkoreanischen Regierung zurückzuführen sein:

Bitcoin: Jetzt wird’s interessant! | Finanztrends


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Profitroll schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Schwäche des Bitcoin könnte auf Restriktionen der südkoreanischen Regierung zurückzuführen sein:
> 
> Bitcoin: Jetzt wird’s interessant! | Finanztrends



Nö, im Endeffekt stecken doch keine realen Werte dahinter,

wie bei jeder anderen Währung auch.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Hinter anderen Werten steht der Gesamtwert der ausgebenden Instanz. Also der jeweilige Staat oder die Firma, die Aktien ausgibt. 

Das sind durchaus "reale Werte".


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hinter anderen Werten steht der Gesamtwert der ausgebenden Instanz. Also der jeweilige Staat oder die Firma, die Aktien ausgibt.
> 
> Das sind durchaus "reale Werte".



Echt jetzt?

Reale Werte werden auch real bewertet,
nur wird ja heutzutage mit jedem Scheiß gezockt,
weil es gewisse Leute/Unternehmen gibt, welchen ihren Buckel nicht mehr krumm machen
für ehrliche Arbeit.

Diese ganze Zockerei wird sowieso dazu führen,
dasss es zum nächsten Knall kommt,
die Steuerzahler werden es aber schon richten


----------



## Grestorn (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass viele Dinge am Markt überbewertet sind. Viele Aktien und auch einige Währungen. Trotzdem gibt es bei den allermeisten Dingen, die an der Börse gehandelt werden, auch einen Realwert. 

Bei Cryptowährungen ist der Realwert immer genau 0.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es bei den allermeisten Dingen, die an der Börse gehandelt werden, auch einen Realwert.



Theoretisch schon, nur wird dieser Realwert/Preis durch steigende oder fallende Optionswetten

völlig verfälscht, darum gerät auch die Angebot-Nachfrage-Preisbildung völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht


----------



## Grestorn (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Bitcoin fliegt in ungeahnte Höhen - auf Kims Raketen?*

Das stimmt. Deswegen gibt es an der Börse nicht nur eine Blase. Es brechen auch immer wieder einzelne in sich zusammen. 

Cryptocoins haben aber die Gefahr, alle auf einmal in sich zusammenzufallen. Ich werde da jedenfalls keinen Cent reinstecken. Und auch die auf Heise zitierte "FOMO" (Fear of missing out) lässt mich absolut kalt. Im Gegensatz zu einigen meiner Freunde, muss ich leider sagen.


----------

